# como imprimir las dos caras en una sola hoja en pcb wizard



## Ga7i7o (Oct 21, 2007)

diganme una cosa, no podria imprimir los dos lados del circuito (es decir el rutado y el dibujo de los componentes) en una misma hoja? me sale solo uno de los dos.

Quisiera si se puediera, me indicaran como podria hacerlo.

Para no gastar mucha hoja a la hora de imprimir

uno al costado del otro, seria bueno imprimirlo asi.

Muchas gracias.  8)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 22, 2007)

Algo asi?


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 23, 2007)

Si anthony como hago para hacer eso? me podrias enseñar?
Otra cosita, abuisando de tu buena fé, quiero encontrar los SCR en el livewire y no los encuentro, por que en un circuito me pide que lo instale y no se donde estan. 
Ayudame please ok?


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 23, 2007)

que tal? yo tmb quisiera saber cómo se hace esto? anthony123 podrías explicarlo?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

para Ga7i7o: creo que no lo tiene. revisa porsia las moscas
para mnicolau: que quieres en específico? ¿quieres saber como se hace eso de que?


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 23, 2007)

q tal? quería saber cómo se lo de ver varias "vistas" en el pcb wizard, tal cual está en la foto q posteaste anthony123, podrías explicar cómo se hace?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2007)

mmmm bueno.
Para copiar una sola cara.
1. Dar clik a la pestaña Unpopulated (en esta opcion se puede ver la ubicacion de los elementos en la placa)
2. Seleccione todo el circuito
3. Copielo
4. Abra otro PCB Wizard
5. Dele segundo boton y pegue.
6. Vuelva a seleccionar el circuito y cortelo
7. Vuelva a la primera ventana y dele pegar.
8. Dele a la pestaña Normal y todo listo. tendra dos vistas del circuito.
Si quieres mas vistas haga lo mismo solo que cambiando la posicion de la pestaña
PD: espero que se alla  entendido. saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 24, 2007)

funciona muy bien, gracias por el dato

saludos


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 24, 2007)

Anthony dime una cosa, si el PCB wizard no tiene esa opción que podria hacer para darle una solucion a mi circuito, en el sentido que rutee y que a la hora de soldar los elementos pueda poner el SCR. Ayudame please


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2007)

Puedes colocar un zozalo o un elemento el cual tenga el mismo numero de pines y ademas te conoscas la ubicacion de cada pin.


----------



## dinguel (Oct 28, 2007)

Cuando te refieres a abrir otro pcb wizard es abrir otra vez el programa o abrir otra ventana? gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Abrir de nuevo el programa. posiblemente salga una ventana, si es asi solo dale ok


----------

